# Tappan lake public hunting



## smallie slammer (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm thinking about trying something new Monday or Tuesday and heading down public ground around tappan lake. Has anyone on here hunted there, know how big the property is or have any maps. Is it worth my hour drive down there? I'm not new to hunting public ground in ohio just looking for any tips for tappan.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

smallie slammer said:


> I'm thinking about trying something new Monday or Tuesday and heading down public ground around tappan lake. Has anyone on here hunted there, know how big the property is or have any maps. Is it worth my hour drive down there? I'm not new to hunting public ground in ohio just looking for any tips for tappan.


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

just befor you get to deersville on deersville rd there is tappen state park,there is a ranger station there that has all the infor for public hunting


----------

